# Linux Mint 18.2 - Erste schritte.



## BloodSteam (17. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
ich wuerde dieses Thread erstellen um auch anderen in der Zukunft zu helfen.

Ich hab mein Linux Mint 18.2 64bit auf meinem USB 3.0 Stick installiert und jetzt bin ich im Linux Mint drin.

Als erstes wuerde ich gerne ein deutsches Tastatur-Layout nutzen, wie aendere ich mein Tastatur-Layout?


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du jetzt auf "Linux Mint installieren" klickst und es wirklich installierst und nicht nur das Liveimage nutzt,
wirst du all das gefragt.

Deine Sprache
Tastaturlayout
Zusatzpakete
et.....

Wenn du das Live Image nutzen willst dann musst du dich einlesen:
Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Kusanar (17. Oktober 2017)

Ist zwar für 16, sollte sich aber nicht viel geändert haben: Tastaturbelegung andern | Linux Mint 16


----------



## BloodSteam (19. Mai 2018)

Ich hasse Windows so heftig, man kann es sich nicht vorstellen.
Jeden Tag irgendwelche scheiß Updates, dann Probleme mit der Internetverbindung, dann werden meine Spiele grundlos minimiert und dass schlimme dabei ist, nicht wird angezeigt. Also mein Spiel wird minimiert aber keine Benachrichtigung, kein Fenster oder was auch immer wird angezeigt. Es minimiert sich einfach so, for fun. Dazu dieses verschissene "Windows aktivieren" obwohl Ich ein CDkey hab, hab so oft windows 10 neuinstalliert durch die random bugs dass die mein CDkey gesperrt haben und ich hab kein Bock 30min in der Warteschlange am Handy zu warten.
Wieso entscheiden sich die Spiele Macher für Windows? WIESO !?!?!?!??


----------



## Gimmick (19. Mai 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Wieso entscheiden sich die Spiele Macher für Windows? WIESO !?!?!?!??



Wegen DX.


----------



## fotoman (21. Mai 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Wieso entscheiden sich die Spiele Macher für Windows? WIESO !?!?!?!??


Zwei Gründe:
- es gibt EXAKT zwei Versionen mit jeweils einem Desktop, der für Spiele relevant ist (Win 7 und WIn 10), nicht dutzende von Distributionen mit hunderten von Varianten und Versionen.
- es gibt anscheinend zu wenig zahlende Kunden für Linux-Spiele. Warum hat Steam gerade sein Steam OS quasi eingestellt? Wohl kaum, weil es in der breiten Masse so beliebt war.

DX und das leidige Thema von Grafikkartreibern kommt dann noch dazu. Insb. letzeres wird sich auch nie ändern. Linux bleibt dort genauso stur wie Nvidia.

Aber viel Spaß mit Linux Mint wenn Du noch nicht einmal selber heraus findest, dass man die Taastatur, ganz wie bei Windows, über EInstellungen->Tastatur ändern kann (zur Not halt im Livesystem mit den englichen Bezeischnungen. Ohne gute Englisch-Kenntnisse kommt man bei Linux auch 2018 noch nicht wirklich weiter, wenn man überhaupt eine Lösung findet, die zur eigenen Distribution passt. Gerade Ubuntu/Mint stellen alle 2-3 Hauptversionen alles auf den Kopf und man findet die passenden Config-Files nicht mehr in Mint 18, die jemand in der Anleitung für Mint 16 erwähnt hat.

Ich bin jedenalls heilfroh, dass mein Mint 18.3 mittlerweile (als Server/NAS-Ersatz) einigermassen läuft. Den quasi täglch "nötigen" Update assistenten kannn man ja genauso ignorieren wie bei Windows.

Aber wieso gräbst Du Deien eigenen Thread von vor eine halben Jahr wieder aus? Bist Du von Mint wieder weg?


----------



## Arkintosz (30. Mai 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> es gibt EXAKT zwei Versionen mit jeweils einem Desktop, der für Spiele relevant ist (Win 7 und WIn 10), nicht dutzende von Distributionen mit hunderten von Varianten und Versionen.


Es reicht allerdings in der Regel, z.B. nur eine Linux-Distribution zu supporten - als die statistisch betrachtet am häufigsten genutzte bietet sich offensichtlich Ubuntu an. Die Distributionen selbst sollten dann schauen, dass es möglichst gut bei ihnen integriert wird - das heißt, dass auch wirklich alle Libraries da sind usw. Zugegebenermaßen muss das bei den Nicht-Ubuntu-Basierten Distributionen noch verbessert werden, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass daran bereits gearbeitet wird 


fotoman schrieb:


> es gibt anscheinend zu wenig zahlende Kunden für Linux-Spiele.


Das ist sicherlich ein Gesichtspunkt, vor dem viele Studios offiziell Angst haben. Realistisch betrachtet kann man davon ausgehen, dass man ca. 2-3% an Linuxnutzer verkauft, und ebensoviele Kopien an Mac-Nutzer. Das kann man an den veröffentlichten Verkaufszahlen ablesen, die ab und zu auf Gamingonlinux.com von Spielepublishern bereitgestellt werden. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, diese beiden Plattformen ebenfalls zu supporten. Insbesondere, wenn man auf die Vulkan API setzt, kann man kostengünstig auch viele Spielekonsolen und Smartphones neben den drei großen PC-Betriebssystemen erreichen.
Komischerweise lohnt es sich meistens für ganz kleine Studios/Entwickler, obwohl ihr Portierungsaufwand gegenüber dem, das Spiel zu programmieren, vergleichsweise ziemlich hoch ist:
Thimbleweed Park Entwickler: Es wäre dumm, Linux- und Mac-Verkäufe zu ignorieren

Was ich jedoch als weiteren Punkt sehe: Viele größere Studios wollen! ganz offensichtlich nicht, selbst wenn 2% mehr Spieler den Umsatz um gigantische Zahlen erhöhen würden. Natürlich ist damit z.B. PUBG, League of Legends(als es noch beliebter war) oder auch Fortnite gemeint...
Aber man muss es auch mal von der Seite betrachten: Wenn solche beliebten E-Sports-Titel auch auf Linux laufen würden, könnten z.B. Internet-Cafes in China auch ohne Windows auskommen und davor hat Microsoft eine gigantische Angst:


			
				Bill Gates schrieb:
			
		

> Our most potent Operating System competitor is Linux and the phenomena around Open Source and free software. The same phenomena fuels competitors to all of our products. The ease of picking up Linux to learn it or to modify some piece of it is very attractive. The academic community, start up companies, foreign governments and many other constituencies are putting their best work into Linux.


Wegen dieser Angst gibt es beispielsweise auch DirectX. Und deshalb hat Microsoft einen erheblichen Anteil der DX12-Spiele selbst finanziert, sonst hätten die Entwickler vielleicht nicht eigenständig entschieden, DX12 zu benutzen.
Das ist eine von Microsofts größten Lebensversicherungen. Die Xbox würde Microsoft sicherlich selbst dann nicht aufgeben, wenn sie nur Verlust machen, weil sie damit die Vorherrschaft von DirectX erhalten.
Allerdings ist jetzt für M$ der Supergau durch Vulkan eingetreten. Denn sobald Vulkan in Echtzeit in DirectX 12 übersetzt werden kann, sodass Spielehersteller nur eine Bibliothek integrieren müssen, und das Vulkan-Spiel mit guter Performance auf der Xbox läuft, werden sie nicht mehr gezwungen sein, auch noch für DX zu entwickeln und M$ wird selbst auf Vulkan umsteigen müssen, weil sonst einige Titel auf ihrer Konsole schlechter laufen, als auf Konkurrenzprodukten. Das hat Apple bereits mit ihrer Metal-Schnittstelle zu spüren bekommen, wo jetzt eben einfach die Vulkan-Programme über MoltenVK trotzdem laufen, aber eben mit einem leichten Performancenachteil natürlich (wobei der OpenGL-Treiber von Apple wohl lahm genug, ist, dass Vulkan über MoltenVK immer noch viel schneller ist) Beispielsweise sind auch die Leute, die DXVK geschaffen haben, für mich echte Helden. Weil damit das DX11-Vorhängeschloss schon aufgebrochen wurde.



> Warum hat Steam gerade sein Steam OS quasi eingestellt? Wohl kaum, weil es in der breiten Masse so beliebt war.


Wo steht, dass Valve sein SteamOS "quasi" eingestellt hätte???
Valve bezahlt mindestens 4 Entwickler in Vollzeit, die die freien Grafiktreiber für AMD-Karten für Linux verbessern. (Nvidia verweigert sich dem freien Nouveau-Treiber ja komplett, weshalb er zzt. auch so gut wie nutzlos ist) Erst im Januar wurde ein weiterer Entwickler aus Deutschland von Valve angeheuert. Insbesondere SteamVR, AMDs TrueAudio usw. sind eine wichtige Sache für Valve. Hauptsächlich werden Beiträge zu RadeonSI(OpenGL-Treiber) und RADV(Vulkan-Treiber) geleistet.
Erst kürzlich hat Valve dafür gesorgt, dass die Entwickler von MoltenVK ihr Projekt opensourcen und somit Apples Versuch untergraben, sich mit Metal abzuschotten.
Microsoft kann vielleicht viele kleine Privatleute erpressen und in ihr Office etc. durch Gruppenzwang hineinzwängen - es sei denn, sie sind stark genug, ihren Bekannten einfach zu sagen: "Ich scheiß drauf, schick es mir doch verdammt nochmal einfach als PDF!" Aber Valve ist mächtig und logischerweise haben auch die Publisher keinen Grund, gerne doppelte Preise für ihre Spiele abzudrücken - einmal an Steam und nochmal an den M$-Store...
Du musst somit wohl etwas falsch verstanden haben - Für Valve ist Linux der Schlüsselmarkt, um nicht in einen Store gedrängt zu werden, wo sie als Anbieter selbst abkassiert werden. Sobald Microsoft Valve in den Store drängt, und das hat M$ bereits versucht, wird Steam nicht mehr mit Spiele-Preisen im M$-Store mithalten können und sterben!

Folglich investiert Valve hauptsächlich in die Verbesserung des Linux-Supports und Hardware für die Steam Machine. Und sicherlich wird Valve eine eigene Steam Machine herausbringen, sobald das Ökosystem da ist. Mittlerweile ist auch der freie RADV-Vulkantreiber für AMD-Karten fast auf gleicher Höhe mit den proprietären Treibern - RadeonSI ist sowieso schon besser... Wenn alles glatt läuft, könnte man eventuell Valve in 20 Jahren als Retter der Welt ansehen.


----------



## BloodSteam (2. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> *Sehr langer Text den Ich wirklich langsam und verständlich gelesen hab*



Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie kann Ich dazu beitragen? Ich stehe wirklich hinter OpenSource Programmen und kostenlosen Sachen.
Ich möchte mal wirklich Linux unterstützen auch wenn Ich viele Sachen nicht machen kann... zb Unreal Engine 4 benutzen.
Ich will wirklich Linux benutzen aber ffs Programme funktionieren drauf nicht. Sonnst schwöre Ich bei meinen Eiern dass Ich seit Jahren Linux nutzen würde.
Jeden Tag bastle Ich an meinem Projekt in der Unreal Engine 4, jedoch geht die nur auf Windows/Mac... Ich denke man muss erst die ganze Engines für Linux vorbereiten.


----------



## Arkintosz (3. Juni 2018)

BloodSteam schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie kann Ich dazu beitragen?


Du hast schon gar nicht so wenig getan, indem Du den Lesern des Threads gezeigt hast, dass sie mit ihren Problemen nicht alleine stehen und Du auch eine echte Lösung suchst

Gerade so etwas wie Werbung macht die OpenSource-Gemeinde eigentlich nicht. Wo soll auch das Geld für Papier, Produktion etc. herkommen? - Die Quelltexte sind im Prinzip wie freie Gedanken, die in Form von Wörtern für alle bereitgestellt sind - Rezepte, wie man (Grund-) Software kocht um darauf selbst kreative Ideen zu verwirklichen. Natürlich sind sie auch wertvoll, aber der Wert ist weniger in Geld bemessbar. Auf solche Erfahrungsberichte, wie Deinen, die Interessierte lesen können, ist die Gemeinschaft also angewiesen und damit kannst Du auch neue Mitstreiter gewinnen.



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich stehe wirklich hinter OpenSource Programmen und kostenlosen Sachen.


Ich finde es fantastisch, dass man immer mehr solcher Aussagen liest. Früher wurde man als Linuxnutzer noch als alternativer Nerd abgestempelt - mittlerweile, und besonders nachdem sie Probleme mit Updates usw. hatten und stundenlang nicht arbeiten konnten, sind immer mehr Windows-Nutzer zum Umstieg bereit und sagen das auch offen. In diesem Forum lesen viele Leute mit, die selbst wieder durch die Benutzung und Feedback wertvolle Beiträte zu dem gemeinschaftlichen Projekt beitragen können und vielleicht dadurch angeregt werden, etwas neues auszuprobieren.



BloodSteam schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wirklich Linux unterstützen auch wenn Ich viele Sachen nicht machen kann... zb Unreal Engine 4 benutzen.
> Ich will wirklich Linux benutzen aber ffs Programme funktionieren drauf nicht. Sonnst schwöre Ich bei meinen Eiern dass Ich seit Jahren Linux nutzen würde.
> Jeden Tag bastle Ich an meinem Projekt in der Unreal Engine 4, jedoch geht die nur auf Windows/Mac... Ich denke man muss erst die ganze Engines für Linux vorbereiten.


 
Zwar kann man die UE4, soweit ich herausfinden konnte, von Github als Quelltext herunterladen und selbst auf Linux kompilieren, aber es stimmt, dass Epic Games selbst wohl kein fertiges Paket anbietet (.deb/.rpm) Kleinere, Gameboy-mäßige RPG-Spiele kann man beispielsweise mit RPG Maker erstellen. Profi-Software wie Substance Painter und Blender usw. für 3D-Modelle sind ebenfalls lauffähig. Die Godot-Engine ist natürlich auch auf Linux lauffähig, und ich weiß auch, dass viele die Unity-Engine benutzen.
Aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass es bestimmte Spiele gibt, zu denen eine Engine wie die CryEngine oder die Unreal Engine besser passen. Und wenn das Ziel ist, dass Linux von den Entwicklern der Engine besser unterstützt wird, ist es natürlich hilfreich, dafür zu werben. Das hast Du hiermit bereits getan, sodass Epic Games weiß, dass Kunden unzufrieden damit sind, wie die Engine auf Linux läuft, bzw. im Prinzip gibt es mit UE4 und Linux, soweit ich weiß, ja gar keine Probleme bezüglich der Spiele, die als Ergebnis herauskommen, aber die Entwicklungsumgebung ist eben nicht leicht installierbar und wohl noch nicht so ganz stabil.
Dieser Eindruck könnte natürlich noch verstärkt an Epic Games vermittelt werden, wenn Du es beispielsweise auch in ihr Forum schreiben würdest. Je mehr Feedback sie bekommen, umso mehr merken sie, dass die Nachfrage da ist.

Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass besonders diese Spezialprogramme, die man für professionelle Zwecke braucht, oft noch einen Windows-Zwang mitbringen. Aber man sollte nicht die Stärke von sehr vielen Menschen unterschätzen. Beispielsweise kaufe ich keine Software mehr, die nicht auf Linux nativ lauffähig sind. Somit sorge ich dafür, dass - zumindest von mir - eine Firma nur finanzielle Mittel bekommt, wenn sie das Spiel auch für Linux herausbringt. Wenn das Spiel dagegen ein wirklich gutes ist, und bei Release auch Linux supportet, kaufe ich es in der Regel immer für den vollen Preis (z.B. 50 €), weil ich die Entwickler dafür ganz besonders belohnen möchte. Solange Linux nicht von AAA-Titeln überschwemmt wird, kann ich mir das auch leisten 
Wenn alle zum gleichen Punkt diese Ideale umsetzen würden, wären sie wahrhaftig allmächtig. Solange das nicht passiert, bin ich nur ein Teil, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz darauf, weil es sich richtig anfühlt und weil ich sehe, wie viel durch die OpenSource-Gemeinschaft bewirkt wurde und wie sehr sich diese Entwicklung immer weiter verstärkt.

Aber eine radikale, persönliche "Politik" gegen exklusive Windows-Programme muss nicht für alle eine Lösung sein. Wine bietet auch viele Möglichkeiten, Windows-Programme auf Linux lauffähig zu bekommen, und ich finde, dass da noch ein riesiges Potenzial drin steckt. Wenn Wine ohne dass der Benutzer selbst Einstellungen tätigen muss, wirklich zuverlässig funktionieren würde, würde das immens vielen den Umstieg erleichtern und ab einem gewissen Punkt würden natürlich auch die Hersteller dieser speziellen Software erkennen, dass es sinnvoll ist, eine Linuxversion zu erzeugen, sodass ihre Kunden kein Wine mehr brauchen.
Auch das Frontend vieler Programme ist zwar in den letzten Jahren viel nutzerfreundlicher geworden, aber es gibt noch immer einige Tools, die besser werden können. Allgemein ist es eine sehr große Hilfe, Menschen zu inspirieren, Linux auszuprobieren und den Spaß zu wecken, neues zu entdecken. Etwas weitergehend hilft es, selbst seine Meinung gegenüber einer breiten Masse (z.B. durch das Internet) zu äußern - aber auch negatives Feedback ist wichtig, um Programme weiter zu verbessern - und den Herstellern, vielleicht auch durch Boykott einiger Windows-Programme, zu zeigen, dass man ein anderes System nutzen möchte. Eine ganz besondere Hilfe ist es natürlich, wenn man selbst programmieren kann und wenn man Fehler findet, ihnen aus der technischen Begeisterung heraus auf den Grund geht und sie vielleicht sogar beheben kann. Und ich finde, dass es ein wunderschönes Gefühl ist, wenn man so vielen anderen Menschen mit einer kleinen Stellschraube ein wenig Last von den Schultern nehmen kann.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juni 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> DX und das leidige Thema von Grafikkartreibern kommt dann noch dazu. Insb. letzeres wird sich auch nie ändern. *Linux bleibt dort genauso stur wie Nvidia.*



Kannst Du es mal erklären?

Nvidia: ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm, dass nVidia nur closed-source Treiber zur Verfügung stellt...



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Mir ist völlig bewusst, dass besonders diese Spezialprogramme, die man für professionelle Zwecke braucht, oft noch einen Windows-Zwang mitbringen.



Nicht zwangsläufig. Siehe dazu Autodesk und ihr Eagle, das Tool um PCBs zu entwerfen. Eagle gibt es für Windows, Linux und Mac, der Funktionsumfang ist immer derselbe. 
Dann noch NXP, ihre Entwicklungsumgebung samt Kompiler und Debugger gibt es ebenfalls für Windows, Linux und Mac.


----------



## BloodSteam (6. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt aber mein Nvidia Treiber will sich nicht installieren 
Es steht immer dass es irgendwelche unverständliche Zeichen gibt und es gibt mir die Möglichkeit ein anderes Charset auszuwählen.

Ich hab auch mal sowas hier gefunden:
BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Help Wiki

Es gibt eine "stable release" weiter unten, wie installiert man es ? :/


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2018)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig. Siehe dazu Autodesk und ihr Eagle, das Tool um PCBs zu entwerfen. Eagle gibt es für Windows, Linux und Mac, der Funktionsumfang ist immer derselbe.
> Dann noch NXP, ihre Entwicklungsumgebung samt Kompiler und Debugger gibt es ebenfalls für Windows, Linux und Mac.



Es gibt ja mittlerweile einige IDEs welche das Compilieren für Linux und Windows unterstützen.
Aber die Sache ist halt immer die, dass das Programm auf allen Systemen die man unterstützt auch getestet werden will.


----------

